# Bei 4,8 Ghz CPU-Takt nicht mehr als DDR3-1866 stabil - warum?



## jaag76jose (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin ganz neu was an Overclocking angeht, deswegen stelle ich dieser Frage mal einfach, vielleicht kann mich jemand von euch helfen.
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich versuche die trident-x(2666 Mhz)  ram-riegel  die ich habe bei Standart Takt zu configurieren, leider geling  es mir nicht. Ich muss leider runter auf 1866 Mhz sonst kolabiert den Rechner komplett.
Ich muss dazu sagen das der i7 4790k das auf meinem Rechner verbaut ist mit 4,8 Mhz läuft.
Noch einen Hinweiss: bei 4,7 Ghz kann ich die Riegel mit 2666 Mhz und sogar die Latenzen stimmen mit die Hersteller angaben aber bei 4,8 Ghz geht das nicht, egal welche Spannung ich auch ändern.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen woran es liegt?
Intel XTU= 
1: 1152 Marks, bei 4,7 Mhz@ und 16 gb bei 2666 Mhz
2: 1077 Marks, bei 4,8Mhz@ und 16 gb bei 1866@ Mhz
3: 1125 Marks, bei 4,7 Mhz@ und 32 gb bei 2133@ Mhz (Zwei Trindent-x Rigel (2666 Mhz runter auf 2133@ + Zwei Riegel Hyperx blue(1600 Mhz hoch auf 2133@) bei beide Bänke habe ich 13 13 13 39 benutz den sonst wären beiden nicht laufen. Referenz Times von Triden-x bei 2666 12 13 13 35 und bei Hyperx blue ist, bei 1600 Mhz ist 10 10 10 27.

und was ich will wäre dann 4,8 Mhz@ und 16 gb mit 2666 Mhz, dann wären über 1200 Marks möglich, denke ich mindenstens.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Antworten , und bitte entschuldiege wegen meine Rechreibung, aber ich bin noch nicht lange in Deutschland.


----------



## NatokWa (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: bei 4,8 Mhz nicht mehr als 1866Mhz tack beim Speicher, warum?*

Ich denke mal du überlastest einfach die Stromversorgung deines Boards für CPU und Speicher . OC kostet ordentlich Strom  und kann durchaus zu solchen Problemem führen .


----------



## jaag76jose (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: bei 4,8 Mhz nicht mehr als 1866Mhz tack beim Speicher, warum?*

Wäre anderes Mainboard vielleicht helfen?


----------



## OC.Conny (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: bei 4,8 Mhz nicht mehr als 1866Mhz tack beim Speicher, warum?*



jaag76jose schrieb:


> Wäre anderes Mainboard vielleicht helfen?



Welches Board ist denn im Moment verbaut?


----------



## HisN (12. Juni 2015)

Wieviel Spannung haste denn auf den Speichercontroller gegeben, schließlich läuft der auch außerhalb seiner Spezifikationen. Bei der CPU wird beim OC immer fleissig Spannung draufgehauen, aber das der Speichercontroller auch gerne mal mehr Spannung haben möchte ... keiner weiß es?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: bei 4,8 Mhz nicht mehr als 1866Mhz tack beim Speicher, warum?*



OC.Conny schrieb:


> Welches Board ist denn im Moment verbaut?



Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H

Es ist nicht schwer auf ein Profil zu gehen...


----------



## chaotium (14. Juni 2015)

Moin

Naja das Board ist für solches Extrem Overclocking nicht ausgelegt, würde dir ein Gigabyte SOC Force empfehlen, dass hat extra Stromanschlüsse.

MfG


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (14. Juni 2015)

Ist die SOC besser als die Ranger Z97 ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juni 2015)

Ja das Gigabyte SOC ist besser als das Ranger, bessere Phasenaufteilung !
Wenn es ein ASUS sein soll dann das Hero hat die gleichen Phasenaufteilung wie das Gigabyte.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juni 2015)

jup das  hero ist gut... so wie ich das verstanden habe, hats ja nen spezielles design von den phasen her für den arbeitsspeicher


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (14. Juni 2015)

Bringt die Phasenaufteilung vorteile bei 24/7 OC ? Weniger Spannung ?


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Juni 2015)

genau weis ich es nicht...
aber ich denke das die 2 phasen für den ram sich positiv darauf auswirken könne:
- bessere spannungsversorung
- stabiliere spanungsversorgung
- der arbeitsspeicher kann sich mehr gönnen

das ist mal die vermutung was es bringt...obs klapt/ stimt weis ich nicht genau...ich teste das durch sobald ich das baord habe (mit neuer cpu^^)


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

Ich denke es ist eher für PRO OC als für 24/7.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Juni 2015)

nicht unbedingt... schwankungen könen auch nen eigentlich stables 24/7 aus den fugen werfen und nen bmuescreen fabriziren....
und ne stabiliere bzw beser ausgebaute spanungsversorgung kan dem engegenwirken


----------



## jaag76jose (21. Juni 2015)

Danke Leute , 

aber ich habe es geschaft , mittlerweile bin ich gut dabei, Ich bin sogar über die 2666 Mhz, sogar 2800 Mhz. Man muss allerdings 4 Verschiedener Spannungen erhöhen + Die DramV 1,707V für 2800Mhz. und die Spannungen auf den Bild jeweils 0,015V bis max 0,025 aber ich vermute, das man mit einer gute Kühlung geht noch mehr und mit das richtige Board natürlich.

Nur der erste Spannungswert muss man nicht so genau nehmen VCCIN oder vcring genannt es muss nicht unbedingt + 0,4V mehr sein es kann auch 0,6V , aber auf jedem Fall höhe der letzte muss man nicht ändern aber alle anderen, sonst kann man nicht richtig Übertakten. Das Board Spielt natürlich eine Rolle vor allem bei mir geht nicht mehr als 2966 Mhz und den Referenz Clock kann mann nur um 0,15 erhöhen maximal 100.15 Mhz (ein Witz) bei anderen geht um ein vielfaches mehr.


----------



## jaag76jose (21. Juni 2015)

für mich ich das Beste Board, das Asrock z97 formula oc mit 12 Phasen (CPU)+ 4 Phasen ( RAM)  in Vergleich  die Ranger von Asus nur 8 Phasen.

HIER EIN TOLLES LINK: 

[Sammelthread] ASRock Z97 OC Formula (Intel Z97 Chipsatz)


----------



## freezy94 (22. Juni 2015)

1.707 Volt auf DRAM? Das tut ja schon fast weh. :O


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Juni 2015)

Wieso sollte das weh tun? Das ist noch völlig in Ordnung für die aktuellen IMCs. Es wurden schon Langzeittests bei 2V betreiben, die weder RAM noch IMC gejuckt haben. 
1,7V geben sogar manche sets sogar automatisch unter XMP.


----------



## jkox11 (22. Juni 2015)

jaag76jose schrieb:


> für mich ich das Beste Board, das Asrock z97 formula oc mit 12 Phasen (CPU)+ 4 Phasen ( RAM)  in Vergleich  die Ranger von Asus nur 8 Phasen.
> 
> HIER EIN TOLLES LINK:
> 
> [Sammelthread] ASRock Z97 OC Formula (Intel Z97 Chipsatz)



Das ASRock hat 6 doppelte Phasen, nix mit 12 echten Phasen  Das sind 6 echte Phasen, mehr nicht. Der Rest ist Marketing. 

Boards wie das Gigabyte Gaming 5 oder SOC Force, sowie das ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer und das Hero haben dagegen 8 echte Phasen.


----------



## jaag76jose (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Da muss ich dir fast recht geben, das sind 6 echten Phasen für Cpu und 2 echte Phasen für Ram also 8 echte Phasen.
nicht für ungut, aber  vielleicht hast du eine Abneigung AsRock gegenüber, aber wenn mann sich die Welrekorde anschaut , taucht dieses Board öfters als jeder andere.
Da musst do ein Grund geben, oder?
Hier ein Link wo man eine Beschreibung von fast alle Boards gegeben ist.

http://www.sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png


----------



## jkox11 (22. Juni 2015)

Nee, ich hab das Teil nicht gebaut  

Klar sagen sie dir nicht, dass das keine 12 echten Phasen sind, das nennt man dafür nicht ohne Grund Marketing. 
Hier mal was als Nachtlektüre: Sin's Hardware - VRM Guide
Und dann hier der klare Beweis: http://www.sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png (Einfach aufs Bild klicken um zu vergössern) 

Ganz vereinfacht gesagt wird das Signal der Phase per sehr einfachem Chip/Multiplexer aufgeteilt bzw "gedoppelt" so das du zwei Signale hast. Jede Phase bekommt dann so einen Doppler, die CPU wurde als beispielsweise von 8 Signalen versorgt obwohl es nur 4 echte Phasen und damit Signale gibt. Natürlich kann das Mainboard weiter nur so belastet werden wie es 4 Phasen ermöglichen würden und auch die mögliche Frequenzweite des Signals wird halbiert.

Verkauft wird das ganze dann aber als 8 Phasen. Beispiel Asus VII Ranger hat in echt 4 gedoppelte Phasen, das Z97 Pro Gamer hat 8 echte. Die meisten 12 Phasen Mainboard haben 6 gedoppelte.

Warum das ganze gemacht wird ist natürlich logisch: Viel verkauft sich gut. Hersteller suggerieren uns das man unbedingt 8,12 oder gar 16 Phasen braucht, das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## jkox11 (22. Juni 2015)

jaag76jose schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da muss ich dir fast recht geben, das sind 6 echten Phasen für Cpu und 2 echte Phasen für Ram also 8 echte Phasen.
> nicht für ungut, aber  vielleicht hast du eine Abneigung AsRock gegenüber, aber wenn mann sich die Welrekorde anschaut , taucht dieses Board öfters als jeder andere.
> ...



Editiere nicht deinen Text, sondern antworte einfach in einem neuem Text. So werden andere User die ganze Diskussion verwirrt lesen  

Ich habe gar keinen Groll gegen ASRock, ich habe selbst schon gute verbaut. Jedoch verliebe ich mich auch in keine Marke, und das sollst du auch nicht. 
Das Board ist vielleicht gut, habs noch nicht getestet. Ich wollte nur den Fakt sagen, dass das Board keine 12 echte CPU-Phasen hat.


----------



## jaag76jose (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich ein neues Board kaufen, eingentlich alle Komponenten neu aber das Board ist für mich sehr wichtig , deswegen  werde  ich gerne wiessen von euch
welches Borad werdet ihr kaufen (1150)?
Eine Begründung warum ihr dieses Board kaufen werdet, werde mich auch interessieren, den ich bin relativ neu was an Overcloking betrift und jeder hilfe ich gerne Wilkommen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Juni 2015)

das das asrock bei vieln rekorden verwendet wird nent man auch sponsoting 
sprich das ding wird den übertaktern gestelt...auf hwbot siest du z.b. aponsoren... aber nur welche die auch bei hwbot verlingt bzw gelistet sind.. da ist asrock meine ich nicht dabei weswegen bei keimen hardcore übertakter a la 8pack, der8auer, dancop usw asrock in der liste findest...

ich würde das z97 pro gamer oder das maximus vii hero nehmen... hole mir das hero selbst...das ist im prinzip nen pro gamer leicht verändert mit paar extrafeatures die fürs benchmarken aber nedso wichtig is..


und wen du der jaag von hwbot bist...dann kanst du doch eig garned so neu sein oder^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juni 2015)

Das AsRock ist definitiv sehr sehr gut. Das liegt nicht nur daran, dass es einigen wenigen gestellt wurde. 

Bei normalem 24/7-OC ist es völlig egal welches der genannten genommen wird. Unter Luft/Wasser muss es nicht das beste sein, sondern nur gut genug. 
Das AsRock wird etwas weniger Spannung als die anderen brauchen, dafür ist meiner Meinung nach bei den Gigabyte SOC das BIOS etwas angenehmer.


----------



## jaag76jose (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo, muss ich dann auf direkt antworten drücken, oder wie ich das jetzt?, ich weiss es nicht. Ich kann dann mein test nicht sehen.

Ich habe mir in ein neues Feld geschrieben, und ich habe nicht zitiert, sorry ich bin etwas verwirrt denn ich weiss nicht was du meinst und warum du meinem Test immer zitierts verstehe ich auch nicht, ich habe dir fast recht gegeben und selber den Beweiss geliefert das ich falsch lagt , deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum du das selbe
Link wieder anzeigst.

Sorry aber kommt mein Test komplett oder nur was ich jetzt geschrieben habe. Es gibt in diessem Forum kein doppelten Test von mir oder kann ich nicht lessen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Juni 2015)

Sobald du "Antworten" klickst,  wird genau das gepostet, was du in diese schöne weiße Box unter dem letzten post geschrieben hast.
Wenn du einen Test/Vorschau sehen willst, klick auf "Erweitert" und dann "Vorschau". 

Wenn du nach der Vorschau noch mehr eintippst und "Antworten" klickst, wird das ebenfalls gepostet.


----------

